# Organic recipes



## sankum (May 6, 2008)

I know organic food is very good for health but the thing is I do not know how to prepare them at home. Can anyone help me out plz? btw I do know  that I get organic veg and fruits out in the market ...dont think I am kinda crazy ..Is organic recipe done just  by using these organic vegies or is it prepared in a spl way? Just wanna know...


----------



## miniman (May 6, 2008)

Just cook them the same way as you do the other fruit & veg you use. They can have a lot more flavour, so you might want to try more simple cooking initially. Experiment as you would other foods and see how it goes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 7, 2008)

Organic cooking is just using organic ingredients - the recipes themselves don't change. At least - I've never found an indication otherwise.


----------



## Barbara SP (May 9, 2008)

Exactly – you should treat organic produce just as you would other produce in cooking. But I wouldn’t believe comments that organic is healthier too fast. Pesticides are hugely regulated and tested chemicals, so as long as they’re used according to instructions, you’re completely safe and healthy eating non-organic. I know because I work in the plant science industry and I see the testing processes first hand. I’m not saying you should abandon organic – everyone makes their own choice – but the best nutrition advice I can give is just to make sure you are getting a great variety of fresh fruit and veg in your diet, which we can only afford thanks to pesticide use – without it productivity in farming would dive and our food prices would rocket.


----------



## GB (May 9, 2008)

Excellent post Barbara SP. So many people hear organic and automatically think it must be better for you than non organic and that just is not necessarily true. 

Welcome to DC by the way.


----------



## archiduc (May 9, 2008)

sankum said:


> I know organic food is very good for health but the thing is I do not know how to prepare them at home. Can anyone help me out plz? btw I do know that I get organic veg and fruits out in the market ...dont think I am kinda crazy ..Is organic recipe done just by using these organic vegies or is it prepared in a spl way? Just wanna know...


 
Hi Sankum,

There is no such thing as an organic recipe!

There are simply recipes which you might make with or without organic foodstuffs. In other words, you may buy any organic product and use it to cook any recipe existing on the planet. Equally, when you have bought a non-organic item you will be able to cook it in the same recipe!

Does the carrot know when it is being fed organically or not organically. No, the carrot simply extracts nutrients from the soil. The carrot does not know it is organic - only the humans know!

The notion of organic or non-organic is a late 20th century/early 21st century, human construct. Cook your organic vegetables in any way you wish.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## miniman (May 10, 2008)

I would not necessarily claim that organic is healthier, but I often find it has better flavour being slower grown and taking time to develop the flavour rather than fast grown and mostly water.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 11, 2008)

miniman said:


> I would not necessarily claim that organic is healthier, but I often find it has better flavour being slower grown and taking time to develop the flavour rather than fast grown and mostly water.


 
Huh?

Which part of the "not organically grown" process causes such accelerated growth and watery content?


----------



## miniman (May 11, 2008)

The high use of chemical fertilisers, artificial lighting, hiormone stimulants and accerlerated ripening/maturing  can all cause this. I admit I can be generalising a bit on the organic / non organic dimension and some is theoretical, but I know that if I get generic vegetables, fruit or meat from the supermarket, they tend to be flavourless, less solid and disintergrate in the cooking. Now I know that non organic can be really good and some organic can be not so good, IMO, the tendancy is find better quality amongst the organic. I would also should probably include traditional farming patterns amongst the good stuff.


----------

